# The 2nd Annual Los Angeles Tweed Pub Crawl Nov 10



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

THERE COMES A TIME IN LIFE WHEN FRIENDS, A COCKTAIL AND TWEED ARE THE ONLY THINGS BETWEEN YOU AND A NIGHT OF BEING COLD AND ALONE.

The Second Annual Los Angeles Tweed Pub Crawl

Thursday November 10, 2011
Starting at 8:00pm

Wear your tweed. Whether it be a suit, a sport jacket, a cap, a scarf a skirt or a tie, put it on and let's go out!

We'll meet at the bar at the Millennium Biltmore Hotel in Los Angeles and stroll to downtown's finest purveyors of cocktails and ales. From 8pm 'til we're through.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Matt:

Did anyone show up the last time? Don't know why Angelenos don't go out at night.

What parking do you recommend?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Don't tell anyone, but you can park in yellow loading zones after 6pm, no consequences. Either that or Pershing Square should be fine.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

All right! This is right up my alley. I have the tweed coat, the tweed cap and the tattersall shirt . . . unless I decide to do the turtleneck thing. November 10, huh? Being of delicate constitution where it comes to alcohol consumption, how close to the Biltmore can you get on light rail?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't you Angelinos dress like this all the time in pubs in November??


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm, a straight run on the Blue Line from LB to Pershing Square. Feasible, very feasible.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe next year, old bean. I have a tweed sport coat that's itching (no pun intended) to get out of the closet for fall.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm going to try and make it


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, the more the merrier. I'll be rockin' my new tweed suit, and perhaps my old tweed cap from Lock Hatters.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, Los Angeles is a bit too much of a drive, from Hoosierville, for me to attend in person. However, LOL, at the appointed date and time I will don my Tweeds and gladly tip-up a Sam Adams Octoberfest brew, in commemoration of this auspicious event comprised of an arguably unholy collection of well suited gentlemen(?)! Have fun....all. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Doing some proper research for inspiration.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, what we really need isn't this damned global warming, it's a new ice age on the horizon. That would take the temperatures down for proper tweed wearing! What's the lightest weight true tweed one can buy in both grams and oz. so I will know when I finally get to go shopping?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm going to make it! At least two other Members should be there. Anyone else.

Should be fun even though I have NOTHING to wear! :smile:

To repeat:

Thursday November 10, 2011
Starting at 8:00pm
Meet at the bar at the Millennium Biltmore Hotel in Los Angeles
506 South Grand Avenue
Los Angeles, CA
USA 90071-2607

T: +1 (213) 624 1011


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Fun evening! Everyone was dressed appropriately and we (about 30) got some notice out on the streets of downtown LA going from bar to bar!

Several of the bars were so full when we got there we had to move on. Hard to get 30 people into a 3 ft x 4 ft space! Lots of people out spending money - don't they realize there is a recession?

JLibourel and Oldsarge were there!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

https://deckardsguide.blogspot.com/2011/11/big-2011-los-angeles-tweed-pub-crawl.html


----------

